# Nissan 2002 Timing Chain Issue



## jgsNISSAN (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a 2002 Nissan Altima 2.5 that has been diagnosed with a broken timing chain. The car has 184,000 miles. Any ideas if this may be covered under a lifetime warranty?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

No way! This is only a powertrain warranty item...5 years/60K miles!
Hope you don't have bent valves in the cylinder head!


----------

